# trunk won't open 2010 nissan altima coup



## coloradocullen (Aug 3, 2014)

Wondering if anyone has a solution , yesterday the trunk stopped opening from the key remote and the switch on the drivers side. The button in the glove compartment is to on position. When I click the open trunk on my key or on the drivers side the trunk makes a click sound but does not open so anyone got any ideas how to fix it .... ty


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

probably the lock actuator (may have to get the latch assy) will it open with the key?


----------

